# who is who?



## WARDLE (Nov 18, 2003)

i think this is the female


----------



## WARDLE (Nov 18, 2003)

and i think this is the male
am i right??


----------



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

The picture in the top is a male. The other one is a RD or Midas. If you have normal grey/black convicts you'll be able to see a pink/red color on the lower stomachs of the females. If they're breeding, this color will intensify greatly. Otherwise, if you see no signs of the stomach coloration, it is a male.


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

those r both convicts the white one is a male convict fo sure cuz i have one that looks jus like it. usually the albino convicts the female have a orangish color while the male has barrely any and has a hump on its head


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

aggressive your avatar is the sh*t


----------



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

Huh, albino convicts, thats a new one to me. They're pretty cool looking. I have a question, my two regular striped cons bred and out of their fry, there are about 5 or 6 that have little to no color to them. The rest already have their stripes, but these ones look albino or like the pink convicts available. Is it possible that the regular color cons could produce pink/albino fry?


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

THEY ARE BOTH MALES ONE IS A NORMAL CONVICT AND THE OTHER IS THE IS A PINK COVICT. THEY BOTH HAVE A LITTLE HUMP ON THERE FOREHEAD THAT IS A DEAD GIVE AWAY. FEMALES HEADS LOOK LIKE A FOOTBALL.


----------



## WARDLE (Nov 18, 2003)

well ppl are tellin me differnt things
who is right


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the convicts have no orange/red on its belly, so I for one couldn't say. it could be a male or it could just be a female but not in breeding mood


----------



## WARDLE (Nov 18, 2003)

is thee red on their bellies really noticable?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

extremely so


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

They are both males. The one on top is a regular striped, and the bottom one is a pink convict, male. The pink convicts have a darker orange to a reddish color if they are females.


----------



## WARDLE (Nov 18, 2003)

well here is another pic of the striped one
im still not sure if its male or female hahha


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

They're both males.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yay, glad someone here can give a definite answer







All the female cons I've had have had noticeable neon orange on them, in addition to the deep red bellies when in breeding mood but I wasn't sure if the orange sides were a sure indicator or not. Apparently they are. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

here is a pic of my pair. see the orange the the sides of the female and the also how her head is one continous curve no hump.


----------



## WARDLE (Nov 18, 2003)

ok now im convinced
im going to get a female and drop it in with both the males and when one pairs up with the female the one that doesnt pair up goes back to the store


----------



## WARDLE (Nov 18, 2003)

i just called all the stores in my city and they only have convicts the size of my thumb nail

how fast do these things grow??
if i put them in the 10 gallon with both the males will it work?


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

THEY SHOULD BE ABLE TO MATE AT 2". MINE DID. DONT YOU HAVE PETSMART IN CANADA OR SOMTHING LIKE THAT. ITS A COMMON FISH THEY SHOULD BE AT ALMOST ANY PETSTORE.


----------



## WARDLE (Nov 18, 2003)

i just picked up some cons at about 2 inchs each
im gonna put them in my tank with the two males that are about 4 to 4.5 inches
this time he said they were for sure females


----------



## WARDLE (Nov 18, 2003)

hah thats funny that ive been trying to get 2 males to breed for over 2 weeks now lol


----------



## WARDLE (Nov 18, 2003)

haha f it
i just took the two big ones back for 2 1inch males

how come the females are swimmign around together?


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

I bought 2 females and 1 male. they all hung out and once the male pair up with one the odd one out went in the rhom tank.


----------



## WARDLE (Nov 18, 2003)

ohh allrite thanks
at first they were all hangin around eachother now there in different places in the tank


----------



## WARDLE (Nov 18, 2003)

how fast do these grow?
say if i got a 1 inchs convict
in a month from now how big would he be?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

it would still be about an inch. they dont grow very fast.


----------



## WARDLE (Nov 18, 2003)

really so it will be bout 6 months b4 they get 2 inchs


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

in 6 months itll have gained an inch, perhaps an inch and a half but not too likely.


----------



## WARDLE (Nov 18, 2003)

dam really 
the the 4 inchers i got must of been like a couple years old than eh


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

WARDLE said:


> dam really
> the the 4 inchers i got must of been like a couple years old than eh


 yeah


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

they are both males as advised heres a pic of a breeding pair
males as you can see get a hump on the head my male is 6'' and the female get an orange /pnk colouration on the belly and fins you can see this on my female
dixon


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

I have never seen a pair with such a difference in size!


----------



## WARDLE (Nov 18, 2003)

i added a firemouth and a jack dempsey in with my 4 convicts
each fish is about 1.5 inchs


----------

